# How do you set up a dimming thermostat?



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all was just wondering how you set up a dimming thermostat and where the probe goes in the viv etc. This is for a bearded dragon by the way and the temperatures under the basking spot should be 100-110f correct me if i'm wrong.

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,

I normally put the Temp Probe underneath the basking bulb, with a Digital Themometer probe sat next to it. Using the scale on the stat, I would set it to temp, and leave it for 10 minutes to stabilise.
After ten minutes, check the Thermometer reading, and slightly adjust the Stat dial up or down accordingly, until you get the right temp consistently.
I also tend to put another Themometer probe down the cool end to keep a check on that, but never have to worry about heating/cooling that end, as it is generally 'within tolerance'.

Hope that helps


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks mate still don't really understand though as the temperature under the basking spot needs to be 100-110f and the thermostat only goes up to 92f. Please could someone explain this to me? sorry for being dull.

Nick


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

You should generally find that the Dial readings will be wrong. Try setting it to max, and seeing what reading you get, if it is too low, try a higher wattage bulb, set to max and check again.

How old is the beardie you have/will have? An adult will be fine with 90-105F, which should be achievable with a 60W.


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tarron said:


> You should generally find that the Dial readings will be wrong. Try setting it to max, and seeing what reading you get, if it is too low, try a higher wattage bulb, set to max and check again.
> 
> How old is the beardie you have/will have? An adult will be fine with 90-105F, which should be achievable with a 60W.


The beardie I will have was born on the 22nd of august and I am getting him a week before christmas so how old will he be then?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Put the thermostat probe in the middle of the viv, not under the basking bulb as already mentioned above the dial only goes to 92 so if the probe is under the heat lamp, thats all you're going to get. So put the probe somewhere near the middle of the viv. Put a thermometer under the basking spot and then keep adjusting the thermostat until it settles at the desired basking temperature


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

One I made earlier lol

Old thread about how to set up your dimmer and temps

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/698250-how-set-up-beardie-temps.html


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all as above got my beardie setup today and have been trying to set up my dimming thermostat can someone go from the start and explain where the probe goes etc. I am using a 60w bulb by the way aswell.

Thanks

Nick :2thumb:


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone? :help:​


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

The process is as i posted above and in the link posted afterwards. How big is your viv? You'll be lucky to hit basking temps with 60W.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

My viv is 4ft and I have tried both of these methods and cannot get the right temperatures, what wattage bulb should I use then if a 60w bulb is too low?

Nick : victory:


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Please could someone help me, I have been trying to get temps sorted all day today and just can't seem to get them right :bash:.

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

What temperatures are you getting? Where are you measuring temperatures and what with?

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Have bought a 100w bulb now and temps are fine, just to let you know I am using a digital thermometer and am measuring temps directly under the basking spot on top of the habba hut and also in the cool end and also the thermostat probe is in the hot end just behind the basking spot.

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------

